# Sebastian and Co.



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, I finally did it! Sebastian and the kids have their own Facebook page! 
Come visit us at https://www.facebook.com/Sebastianthehedgie
and follow our regular hedgehog adventures!
We hope to see you there!


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

Your hedgies are so precious! <3 I love the photos with the gourds. Your hogs are so photogenic!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

We have 8 likes! WooHoo!!!


----------



## Shadowmonster09 (Oct 24, 2014)

Its was so cute


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

It was? Hopefully it is


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Grace, I seen the pictures of Bruce you posted on the facebook page . That was super nice of you. My girlfriend and I want to thank you for sharing him with everyone!! It put a smile on our faces :grin:

I hope you & your piggies are doing well!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

You are so welcome. It was the least I could do.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cute picture! Who is that? Sorry it's hard to figure out with all the piggies you have. Haha! It looks like he or she is trying to be very sneaky:lol:

By the way Happy Thanksgiving to you & your family too!! Don't forget to save the piggies some turkey lol!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

It doesn't help that 4 of them look so much alike! That's Gabriel playing peek a boo.


----------

